# Walbro 21-245 5-5 Carb Problem I think...



## onedownfiveup (May 30, 2008)

I can't remember what edger it is, but it uses a Walbro 21-245 5-5 Carb. The edger starts and idles fine but as soon as you pull on the gas to high idle it it'll die down and if you don't let go of the throttle it'll completely die. If you slowly pull the throttle open and let it catch up you can get it to high idle. I haven't tried to edge with it yet and I'm going to assume it is going to die if I try and put pressure on the motor. I have taken the carb off and taken the top and bottom of the carb off and sprayed carb cleaner through it. I did not take it completely apart as there are tiny screw for the needle/seat and I didn't want to deal with that and the tiny spring putting back together. 

The system has a small round sponge type air filter and then a tube that runs from that to up by the handle bar with a cylinder type air filter as well. I'm going to clean both tomorrow .


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are there any adjustment screws on your carburetor??

Look for one that is marked with an "L" if it has one try turning it counter clockwise about a 1/4 of a turn and see if that makes any difference. Sounds like your not getting enough fuel through your low speed circuit. Maybe just an adjustment or may need cleaning and possibly a kit.


----------



## onedownfiveup (May 30, 2008)

Yes, there are two adjustment screws OTHER than the actual idle screw.


----------

